# Food plots



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Just finished planting 12 food plots.

Eight 5 acre plots of sorghum & millet mixed

500# Grain Sorghum $275.00
300# Siberian Millet $144.00

Four 5 acre plots of corn

5 Bushels corn seed $167.50

Diesel Fuel

312 gallons $437.00

New tree planting started

600 Rocky Mountain Juiper
150 Chokecherry
150 Plum
100 Red Osier Dogwood $478.00
50 Sargeant Crab
50 Caragana

Seeing a hen pheasant on a nest with 17 eggs, in a tree planting you have personally planted, watered, and cultivated, PRICELESS!!!

There are an unbelievable amount of deer out there again this year.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

How many acres do you manage? It appears you've been doing this for awhile, very well done.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice work RedLabel,

Our land finally dried out enough to work it up and plant 5 acres of (Sunflower, Sorghum, Millet & buckwheat mix) on June 20 . Wanted to plant another 5 acres which was in a small grain mix (oats, barley, millet)last year, but the 3 point on the rental tractor was broken so we couldn't work the disc through it.

Might try to still work it up when it dries out again, but not sure what to plant this late in the year? This small grain mix was left unharvested and still has alot of seed left, so I was hoping that lightly discing it would allow it to come back decent this year?

We also added another row (160 Sea Buckthorn) to one of our tree plantings.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You may still be able to try millet. I'm planning on broadcasting a llittle around the edges of the corn plot next week.

I've thought about Seabuckthorn but not tried it. Do you have it anywhere else? I see the nursery in Towner has it so will take a look at it for next year.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I actually have some left over millet from last year, so maybe I'll give that a shot, thanks for the feedback.

The Sea Buckthorn I've planted has been planted in the last 1-3 years in our saline and lower/wet areas and seem to be doing well. Since planting them I've talked to some people who say Russian olive and Sea Buckthorn are good, but shorter lived and not quite as good as plums, chokecherries, crabs, honeysuckly, lilac & hawthorne.

The land we have is in western Cass county, what part of the state are you working in?


----------

